# iPad comme télécommande



## plg3699 (2 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

Voici mon problème :
Je souhaite naviguer sur mon Apple TV via l'application "Remote" installée sur mon IPad.
Le hic c'est que l'Apple TV ainsi que mon IMac sont sous mon Identifiant Apple et l'IPad sous celui de mon ami.  Lorsque j'ai installé "remote" j'ai utilisé l'identifiant de l'IPad et après je suis perdu concernant le réglage du partage à domicile. Comment procéder ?
Un grand merci à qui peut m'aider !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Il faut se connecter avec le même identifiant Apple pour que cela marche.

Pour activer le partage à domicile :

Sur iTunes (11 et +) : Fichier - Partage à domicile - Activer le partage à domicile.

Sur iTunes (10.7 ou -) : Avancé - Activer le partage à domicile.

Sur l'Apple TV : C'est dans Ordinateurs puis suivre les instructions à l'écran.

Pour l'Application Remote : C'est dans la section Réglages de l'application.


----------

